# Need help with Pit, is it worth Cropping ears??



## beastoss (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey everyone, so my GF recently got me a puppy on craigslist. The owners claimed it was purebred . I know you can't really tell unless they have papers, but I was considering cropping his ears. So please just use your best judgement . Heres a video at 11 weeks old. Supposedly he's a blue fawn even though his nose is somewhat pinkish. Is it even worth cropping his ears? Is he purebred in your opinion?


__
http://instagr.am/p/9Jc0q3gTuh%2F/


----------



## beastoss (Oct 31, 2015)

picture of parents










upload pics


----------



## beastoss (Oct 31, 2015)

grand parents


















image upload no resize


upload a gif


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

IMO, no. Unless there is a purpose for cropping the dogs ears it is not worth the risk or the pain the dog goes through. Hopefully, the reason isn't to give the puppy the stereo typical bad ass pit bull look. That is something that should be avoided completely.

Joe


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

I concur with jttar. There has to be a good reason for it. Why remove part of the ears just for a " look ". Not to mention the fact that ears a designed to keep dirt and water out of the ear canal.

Thank you,

Henry


----------

